# Dallas Mavericks workout



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Link

James White - SG/SF
Bobby Jones - SG/SF
Steve Novak - PF
Louis Amundson - PF
Leon Powe - PF
Kevin Pittsnoggle - PF
Will Blalock - PG
Jordan Farmer - PG
Guillermo Diaz - PG
Walker Russell - PG
Bryan Hopkins x2 - PG

Notice a pattern? Almost all are PG or PF - with two SG/SF's. I'd really like us to grab Bobby Jones at 58, if he's available.

I also hope we can work out the following guys;
Paul Millsap
Paul Davis
Josh Boone
James Augustine
Mike Gansey


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm beginning to think Jason Terry will not be here. Either that or tha Mavs will be moving him to the 2.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

he's going to be moved to the 2 most likely. We need a shooter. Plus we saw the lineup during the playoffs with Harris and Terry. Harris would defend the bigger guy but terry would play the SG role


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea it could work out. We really need a shooter that we can rely on or a backup PF that will go to work.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't like any of those guys (some just for us), in fact I cringed at Pittsnogle in the mouseover preview or whatever. I know we need a shooter, but please not another 6-10 big guy who wants to shoot all day. We need a shooter, but not at the 4, unless he's quick enough to play the 3, which I doubt. 

And I like all the guys you suggested Tersk.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We need a 3 that can attack and shoot, and play some D too

Who will it be?


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

I think we already worked out with Paul Davis and Millsap. maybe just my imagination


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Maybe we should trade our pick? Nobody really interesting in this class


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Trade, we have a lot of young player so we don't need another rookie. I don't want to wait for a rookie to get better to win a championship because Dirk is not getting any younger. Trade and get a veteran, (Paul Pierce) :whatever:.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

PP shoots way too much. He'd take way too many shots away from Dirky. 
I hope were smart about this pick. It's not like we've had a ton of time to work player out. I'd rather trade it for someone in the league we know about rather than roll the dice on another rook. We have plenty of those as it is.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Mavs really should just trade the pick for this draft.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Both picks + Quisy + Damp for Shaun Livingston

Probably not happening, but I can dream


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1337 said:


> Both picks + Quisy + Damp for Shaun Livingston
> 
> Probably not happening, but I can dream


wow...

That's a lot for Livingston. Livingston is good and all, but that deal would be too one-sided.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, I'd probably take Damp out. But our lack of a point guard has kept me awake at night.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1337 said:


> Yeah, I'd probably take Damp out. But our lack of a point guard has kept me awake at night.


I would have taken Daniels out. LOL

2 picks + Damp for Livingston. Wouldn't that be a steal? :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Salary wouldnt work

I'd say if we have to trade Quis it'd be for Livingston

pick + Quis for Livingston


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Clipps wouldn't trade Livingston for Quis. I expect Livingston to be really good. If im the Clipps, no way is Livingston going for Quis.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

With a pick and Quis has showed signs of becoming a great player in this league (When he went undrafted I had called for him to sign with us)


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

The picks wont be that valuable since Dallas is a good team and Marquis is no where near the potential talent level that Shaun Livingston can reach and I am a big Daniels fan but the Clippers would hang up the phone immediatly.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> The picks wont be that valuable since Dallas is a good team and Marquis is no where near the potential talent level that Shaun Livingston can reach and I am a big Daniels fan but the Clippers would hang up the phone immediatly.


And Dallas would call back immediately... LOL


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Then the Clippers would block their calls. :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Lmao.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Then the Clippers would block their calls. :biggrin:


Then Mark Cuban writes a blog about the Clippers and demand something changed... :angel:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Then Mark Cuban writes a blog about the Clippers and demand something changed... :angel:


 LMAO


----------

